# Decent fundamental information



## blaz0430 (5 February 2014)

i find that all the websites with fundamental information that are free are usually very limited, besides Morningstar does anyone know of a decent subscription from a business that has valuable information? thanks


----------



## Boggo (5 February 2014)

blaz0430 said:


> i find that all the websites with fundamental information that are free are usually very limited, besides Morningstar does anyone know of a decent subscription from a business that has valuable information? thanks




This mob if you want to pay for quality www.lincolnindicators.com.au/


----------

